# Dopo un anno di separazione, non riesco a riprendermi e non capisco più niente ...



## mafalda76 (3 Agosto 2013)

*Dopo un anno di separazione, non riesco a riprendermi e non capisco più niente ...*

Carissimi, 
ricorro a questo forum per cercare aiuto perché sto malissimo.
Vi racconto in breve la mia storia. 
Insieme da 10 anni, quell'amore che si riconosce come "ci siamo trovati, è lui l'uomo della mia vita". Diciamo nove anni di serenità e amore e meraviglia, anche se con i soliti problemi che si affrontano e si risolvono, una vita insieme splendida. Poi inizia un periodo pesante, lui musicista, non lavora, non progetta, io a spaccarmi la schiena in tutti i modi per sopravvivere, io che ho bisogno di miglioramenti e evoluzioni, lui fermo, immobile...non facevamo più l'amore...non c'era più vita di coppia.
Io, dopo seri problemi di famiglia e conseguenti attacchi di panico invalidanti, decido di andare in terapia per risolvere e lì succede il patatrac. Mi smuove tutto dentro, cerco aria, cerco un'altra vita, pur continuando ad amare tantissimo mio marito. Ma cerco altro, cerco nuovi amici, mi attacco a nuove persone, nuovi ambienti, cerco di coinvolgerlo ma lui non è interessato, non si trova bene. Compare questa persona che mi fa sentire bene ed ecco il disastro. Mio marito sa tutto, gli dico che è solo un amico ma lui è geloso. E aveva ragione. 
Poi, decidiamo che siamo incapaci di risolvere e che forse separandoci per un pò avremmo potuto risolvere. Io vado via, perché abitavamo sotto casa della mamma e non potevamo fare altrimenti. Ospite da amiche, l'altra persona scompare, la allontano nel giro di poco perché mi rendo conto dell'errore. Continuo ad avere mio marito come punto di riferimento. Dopo qualche mese e tante discussioni, ci ritroviamo insieme, a fare l'amore e io spero di evolva, ma niente. Dopo ancora qualche mese, gli dico che vorrei riprovare, che io amo lui e solo lui, ma lui niente...Lui in un anno, non ha fatto nulla per riprendermi, nulla per aiutarmi che ero senza casa, nulla di nulla...si è allontanato, mi ha mollato e basta. Così, come se non esistessi più. Fatto sta che dopo 1 anno, e tante fasi passate, per me tutte di assenza e perdizione, di tentativi di vivere senza pensarci, dicendomi "passerà", io vorrei morire. Ho perso il senso della vita. Lui ha un'altra. Lui mi ha detto che non mi ama più, che non è più attratto da me. Io non trovo senso. Non sto qui a raccontarvi le condizioni di vita che ho, che metterebbero chiunque in crisi, ma parlo solo dell'amore quello vero e profondissimo.
Si, ho sbagliato. Ho chiesto scusa in tutti i modi, ho cercato di far capire che ero in totale disequilibrio, senza punti fermi, che ho sbagliato ma ero stravolte, non capivo niente e che sono stata e sto malissimo...dopo un anno ancora non passa e io non posso credere di aver perso lui e la nostra famiglia. Io vorrei solo morire...
Vi prego, se qualcuno ha vissuto qualcosa di simile, mi dica cosa posso fare, come posso reagire...non capisco più nulla...Grazie...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> ricorro a questo forum per cercare aiuto perché sto malissimo.
> Vi racconto in breve la mia storia.
> Insieme da 10 anni, quell'amore che si riconosce come "ci siamo trovati, è lui l'uomo della mia vita". Diciamo nove anni di serenità e amore e meraviglia, anche se con i soliti problemi che si affrontano e si risolvono, una vita insieme splendida. Poi inizia un periodo pesante, lui musicista, non lavora, non progetta, io a spaccarmi la schiena in tutti i modi per sopravvivere, io che ho bisogno di miglioramenti e evoluzioni, lui fermo, immobile...non facevamo più l'amore...non c'era più vita di coppia.
> ...


L'amore, quello delle fiabe non esiste, esiste quella voglia che con la crescita della "famiglia" si chiama maturità e maturazione di questa. Se uno dei due decide nel tempo la separazione, per un qualsiasi motivo, vuol dire che uno dei due ha fatto la sua scelta, questa si deve rispettare. Eventualmente bisognerebbe capire i motivi che hanno portato alla separazione, e accettarli. 

Vivere nel ricordo è giusto, trasformarlo tipo in un'icona o chimera, è soltanto una maniera per volersi far male.


----------



## mafalda76 (3 Agosto 2013)

Noi abbiamo deciso insieme di separarci, perché forse ci avrebbe aiutato a ritrovato noi stessi e il nostro amore...per me è stato così, per lui no...ma non riesco a guardarlo, non riesco a trovare un senso. 
Sono esageratamente profonda e per me il nostro amore era qualcosa di speciale. 
L'ho lasciato libero di decidere e di capire ma non posso credere che io non sia più niente per lui...cioè...tutti mi dicono che passerà, ma dopo un anno e tante fasi, torna sempre, torna ed è così doloroso che non riesco a viverlo


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2013)

Ciao e benvenuta!

mi dispiace tantissimo, per questo periodo così oscuro che stai vivendo. 

leggendo la tua storia, mi sono chiesta, perché ritieni ancora, che lui sia l'uomo giusto?
cioè, in una famiglia ... in una vita di coppia, si tiene conto anche dell'altra parte. 
Lui è rimasto senza lavoro ... e tu ti sei spaccata la schiena. E lui? L'ho ha visto? Ha visto te?
Sei entrata in crisi ... vi siete allontanati ... e lui, cosa ha fatto? Ti ha cercata? 
ecc. ecc. 

Ora ha un'altra ... 

Sai cosa penso? Affinché le cose andavano bene ... lui si accomodava. 
Ora, un ritrovarsi ... richiederebbe lavoro, un impegnarsi, 
un interrogarsi, un ammettere di aver anche sbagliato ... 

Credo ... che vi è una cosa ... non era l'uomo giusto per te ...
Tu non vali questo tipo di abbandono! Sbaglio o non sbaglio. 
Non vali, di essere stata trattata anche prima così ... 
Qua vi è qualcosa di molto sbagliato!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta!
> 
> mi dispiace tantissimo, per questo periodo così oscuro che stai vivendo.
> 
> ...



Ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo deciso insieme di separarci, perché forse ci avrebbe aiutato a ritrovato noi stessi e il nostro amore...per me è stato così, per lui no...ma non riesco a guardarlo, non riesco a trovare un senso.
> Sono esageratamente profonda e per me il nostro amore era qualcosa di speciale.
> L'ho lasciato libero di decidere e di capire ma non posso credere che io non sia più niente per lui...cioè...tutti mi dicono che passerà, ma dopo un anno e tante fasi, torna sempre, torna ed è così doloroso che non riesco a viverlo



Mi sta sul culo da come ne parli.
Dev'essere una persona senza sentimenti.
10 anni insieme e ti tratta come se non esistessi? È una merda
Ma l'altro? Non puoi ricontattarlo?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo deciso insieme di separarci, perché forse ci avrebbe aiutato a ritrovato noi stessi e il nostro amore...per me è stato così, per lui no...ma non riesco a guardarlo, non riesco a trovare un senso.
> Sono esageratamente profonda e per me il nostro amore era qualcosa di speciale.
> L'ho lasciato libero di decidere e di capire ma non posso credere che io non sia più niente per lui...cioè...tutti mi dicono che passerà, ma dopo un anno e tante fasi, torna sempre, torna ed è così doloroso che non riesco a viverlo



Sai Mafalda, indipendentemente dalla tua storia, sai cosa ho pensato? Che arrivando ad una certa età o ad un tot numero di anni di convivenza sarebbe necessario smetterla di fare gli adolescenti, questo per non piangersi addosso dopo aver comunemente preso una scelta. 

Mi dispiace apparire duro nelle risposte, non voglio esserlo, quindi prendi le mie parole diversamente da quello che possono apparire, perchè sicuramente non voglio nè offenderti nè altro ancora, l'intento è quello di scrivere ciò che penso. Sperando di esserti d'aiuto.


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai Mafalda, indipendentemente dalla tua storia, sai cosa ho pensato? *Che arrivando ad una certa età o ad un tot numero di anni di convivenza sarebbe necessario smetterla di fare gli adolescenti, questo per non piangersi addosso dopo aver comunemente preso una scelta. *
> 
> Mi dispiace apparire duro nelle risposte, non voglio esserlo, quindi prendi le mie parole diversamente da quello che possono apparire, perchè sicuramente non voglio nè offenderti nè altro ancora, l'intento è quello di scrivere ciò che penso. Sperando di esserti d'aiuto.


Ciao Ultimo,

si ... direi, espresso in modo duro ... 
tenendo conto dello stato d'animo di Mafalda. 

Cara Mafalda,
tu parli d'amore ... una vita assieme ... 
forse te lo ha fatto credere, forse tu lo volevi credere.
Si ... credere. Perché la realtà ha dimostrato, che amore non era. 

Accendi il tuo senso critico ... e fa un viaggio attraverso la vostra storia. 
Probabilmente ... trovarei alcune risposte ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> ricorro a questo forum per cercare aiuto perché sto malissimo.
> Vi racconto in breve la mia storia.
> Insieme da 10 anni, quell'amore che si riconosce come "ci siamo trovati, è lui l'uomo della mia vita". Diciamo nove anni di serenità e amore e meraviglia, anche se con i soliti problemi che si affrontano e si risolvono, una vita insieme splendida. Poi inizia un periodo pesante, lui musicista, non lavora, non progetta, io a spaccarmi la schiena in tutti i modi per sopravvivere, io che ho bisogno di miglioramenti e evoluzioni, lui fermo, immobile...non facevamo più l'amore...non c'era più vita di coppia.
> ...


Mi dispiace ma x quanto tu abbia sbagliato all'inizio (forse?) a me sembra che tu sia stata da sempre innamorata e lui si sian nel tempo distaccato sempre più ...arrivo quai a pensare che lui abbia colto l'occasione della tua confusione e del tuo sbandamento per fare quel passo (separazione) che non aveva avuto il coraggio di attuare ... Magari mi sbaglio ma dal tuo racconto mi sembra che lui aspetti gli eventi senza agire ..un peso morto o un'opportunista ...in questi 10 anni quali iniziative ha preso per voi? E quando ti ha visto smarrita ti ha chiesto spiegazioni? Ha cercato di capire? Insomma si è realmente preoccupato di voi?


----------



## mafalda76 (3 Agosto 2013)

Cari...prima di tutto grazie che dedicare del tempo per aiutare una persona che nemmeno conoscete è sorprendete e vi sono davvero grata...Poi, si, avete ragione...anche tu Ultimo, che usi parole dure, non preoccuparti...me le dico da sola...sempre meglio essere sinceri che trattenersi, lo preferisco sempre!
Si, è vero...lui non si è mosso, lui era ed è rimasto immobile quando sono iniziati i problemi. O meglio, lo vedevo sperso, forse non sapeva cosa fare, ma per farmi sentire il suo interesse, non ha fatto nulla...
Il problema è che continuo a sentire un peso enorme per l'errore che ho fatto. Sicuramente saprete che quando sei analisi, spesso accade che tutti i tuoi io si ritrovino confusi e agisci in un modo che poi ti svegli un giorno e dici" ma che ho fatto? non ero io!" e così è successo a me...ho cercato un'altra me, che però non era quello che volevo. Cercavo una fuga da quello che mi stava facendo soffrire, forse il rendermi conto che non sentivo da parte sua tutto l'amore a cui ero abituata e che ho sempre cercato.
Ho cercato in tutti i modi di scusarmi, di far capire cosa mi era successo, di far capire quanto stessi male per averlo fatto soffrire e pensavo di esserci riuscita. Ma invece continuo a sentire il peso di ciò come se tutto dipendesse da quello. 
Certo, anche lui ha avuto storie passeggere dopo la separazione, ma io non ho sofferto, perché sapevo che ero io il suo cuore e che magari cercava un modo per non pensare alla sofferenza e non sono così piccola da attaccarmi a una notte di sesso per pensare che non mi amasse più. Che poi è quello che ho passato io. Ma ora vedo solo lui che soffre, per colpa mia. Niente di più.
Certo, lui non ha fatto nulla. Ho continuato a ripetermi, in tutto questo tempo, "siamo cambiati", o meglio, io ero cambiata, cercavo qualcosa di sicuro, cercavo responsabilità e famiglia e sicurezza e lui non ha fatto nulla per dimostrarmi che voleva aiutarmi a stare meglio. Ma questa è la razionalità, non è quello che davvero sento...
Purtroppo tra noi c'è un legame empatico che non riesco ad allentare...le sue posture, i suoi sguardi, le sue parole...vivo la sua sofferenza, quella interna, quella profondissima e sento che quel legame è l'amore che ho sempre cercato.
Con lui avevo raggiunto la serenità, bastavamo noi, sul divano, un bel film, due coccole e due risate e quella era quella che dovrebbe essere la felicità.
E come faccio ora? Come posso accettare che quello che per me era l'obiettivo raggiunto, non ci sia più???
Oddio...impazzirò...credo che impazzirò...


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Mafalda,

te lo ha detto lui, che soffre? o è una tua deduzione ... 

se te lo ha detto lui, l'altra allora che ruolo ha? ... 

scusa, solo per capire ... 

sienne


----------



## mafalda76 (3 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Sienne, no, in realtà io parlo di quando stavamo ancora tentando insieme, di quando ci eravamo appena separati, di quella sofferenze lì, parlo, cioè di un anno fa...Io non ho smesso di soffrire, per quanto come ho accennato prima, mi sia anestetizzata per un pò perchè non ce la facevo a viverla, quella sofferenza...ma è sempre stata lì e ho sempre saputo che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato il momento di viverla tutta. Lui ora non soffre, no che non soffre...anzi, lui sta benissimo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2013)

Se non riesce a perdonarti un errore vuol dire che non ci tiene tanto a te. Tutti possono sbagliare. Una persona che compie UN unico errore e che poi è pentita e soprattutto come dici tu eri in una fase particolare per cui non ti riconosci nemmeno in quello che hai fatto... Hai tutti i diritti di avere un'altra possibilità. Se lui soffre così tanto deve farsi curare. Tu non puoi più fare nulla. Deve farsi curare. E soprattutto, visto che poi ha fatto i suoi porci comodi quando gli pareva, non è giusto che continui a farti sentire in colpa. 

Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, no, in realtà io parlo di quando stavamo ancora tentando insieme, di quando ci eravamo appena separati, di quella sofferenze lì, parlo, cioè di un anno fa...Io non ho smesso di soffrire, per quanto come ho accennato prima, mi sia anestetizzata per un pò perchè non ce la facevo a viverla, quella sofferenza...ma è sempre stata lì e ho sempre saputo che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato il momento di viverla tutta. Lui ora non soffre, no che non soffre...anzi, lui sta benissimo!



Ah ecco, non soffre. Sta benissimo. Che vada a fanculo allora. Se ci ha messo così poco tempo a riprendersi e a stare benissimo non puoi fare altro che andare avanti e fartene una ragione. Sicuramente è una persona superficiale e non gli è mai importato granché di te


----------



## mafalda76 (3 Agosto 2013)

Ho 37 anni...e lui ora sta bene...sono io che sto pensando di tornare in analisi perché non riesco a superare questo momento...e sono spaventata...io sono attaccata alla vita da pazzi ma ora mi sento così persa che ho paura...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Ho 37 anni...e lui ora sta bene...sono io che sto pensando di tornare in analisi perché non riesco a superare questo momento...e sono spaventata...io sono attaccata alla vita da pazzi ma ora mi sento così persa che ho paura...



Ecco brava, torna in analisi. Se hai pensieri suicidi ti consiglio anche uno psichiatra. Hai 37 anni, sei ancora giovane e sei in tempo per tornare a vivere una vita vera. Magari troverai anche qualcuno un po' meno egoista, chissà?


----------



## sienne (3 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Mafalda,

ho qualche anno in più ... e mi trovo in separazione, dopo 21 anni ... 
è difficile. sì, sicuramente. ma rifletti, su cosa esattamente sei triste e disperata?
cioè, dipende così tanto da lui? un lui, che nell'arco di così poco tempo ha voltato pagina? 
ha spazzato via la vostra storia ... 

rimani con i piedi per terra! e osserva cosa hai tu! ... 
spesso si fa un calcolo inconsapevole sbagliato: 
sola = non posso raggiungere totalmente lo stare bene
solo un due = si può vivere totalmente 
nasconde la paura, di proseguire da sola ... di incompletezza ... 

non è vero! 
e poi sei giovane ... 
tu sei completa e hai tutto!

punta l'occhiata su quello che hai e su quello che sei! 

e quoto Quintina ... 

sienne


----------



## mafalda76 (3 Agosto 2013)

Io vi ringrazio, davvero...sia Quintina che Sienne...ma come mi sembra di aver fatto capire, ho una consapevolezza di me stessa e dei miei strumenti abbastanza forte...e il voler tornare in analisi è solo un pensiero che mi viene quando mi rendo conto di stare troppo a pezzi. In questo caso, non c'è bisogno di essere duri, ma solo di cercare di capire come sto. Sempre mi sono detta che lui avesse fatto troppo presto a cancellarmi, a non pensarmi più, a non preoccuparsi minimamente di come stessi io, che me ne sono dovuta andare di casa, lasciare tutto, i miei gatti, il mio cane, che vi assicuro che è ancora un'assenza enorme e sono ancora in bilico, senza casa, senza un punto fisso...Ora, ho analizzato bene la situazione e so bene che, ora, non è paura di stare sola...Io sto bene, da sola, ma sto bene SOLO da sola...non riesco a vedere un futuro ricostruito con qualcuno, non riesco a pensare di amare qualcun'altro...perché ho amato lui più di me stessa e forse è stato quello l'errore...ma io sono così, totale, non sono nata single, ho bisogno di condividere la mia vita, è quello che mi piace e mi fa stare bene...Ripeto, sto bene da sola, mi curo, non sono a quel punto di depressione, ecco...Ma quello che mi devasta è pensare che magari io abbia sbagliato nel momento più delicato e abbia causato il suo allontanamento definitivo...Questo mi distrugge.


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Cari...prima di tutto grazie che dedicare del tempo per aiutare una persona che nemmeno conoscete è sorprendete e vi sono davvero grata...Poi, si, avete ragione...anche tu Ultimo, che usi parole dure, non preoccuparti...me le dico da sola...sempre meglio essere sinceri che trattenersi, lo preferisco sempre!
> Si, è vero...lui non si è mosso, lui era ed è rimasto immobile quando sono iniziati i problemi. O meglio, lo vedevo sperso, forse non sapeva cosa fare, ma per farmi sentire il suo interesse, non ha fatto nulla...
> Il problema è che continuo a sentire un peso enorme per l'errore che ho fatto. Sicuramente saprete che quando sei analisi, spesso accade che tutti i tuoi io si ritrovino confusi e agisci in un modo che poi ti svegli un giorno e dici" ma che ho fatto? non ero io!" e così è successo a me...ho cercato un'altra me, che però non era quello che volevo. Cercavo una fuga da quello che mi stava facendo soffrire, forse il rendermi conto che non sentivo da parte sua tutto l'amore a cui ero abituata e che ho sempre cercato.
> Ho cercato in tutti i modi di scusarmi, di far capire cosa mi era successo, di far capire quanto stessi male per averlo fatto soffrire e pensavo di esserci riuscita. Ma invece continuo a sentire il peso di ciò come se tutto dipendesse da quello.
> ...



ho letto fino qui.
Intanto benvenuta e si fa per dire, poi.
Tra voi c'è un legame empatico, ma no. Non c'è. O meglio tu lo hai. Solo tu. Sei tu che riconosci i suoi sguardi. Le sue posture. Le sue espressioni. Tu e solo tu.
Lui ha un altra. L'empatia, se mai ne fosse capace, al limite la prova con lei.
Perchè se lui fosse interessato a te, come donna con cui ha vissuto 10 anni della sua vita, avrebbe scalato montagne per riprenderti. 
Non ha fatto nulla di tutto questo. Anzi. Si sta rifacendo una vita con un altra.


E tu non impazzirai. Non ti permettere di impazzire. Troppo comodo così. E' la scusante per tutto. 
Dico sempre che non vedo l'ora di arrivare a settanta anni per poter dire e fare che cazzo voglio, e naturalmente userò la scusa che ho la demenza senile, tanto anche quella insieme alla schizofrenia e altre cosucole è di famiglia Tebana.

Mafalda tu vivi al passato. Sei ancorata lì. Vedi segni tipo Medjugorje da lui che esistono solo nella tua testa. Non è più lo stesso uomo.
Io capisco che sia più facile e meno doloroso vedere cose. Dare un senso a delle occhiate, che magari due anni fa un senso lo avevano ma oggi? Oggi non credo. Tutto sta a dimostrarlo.
Non è con te. E nemmeno si è interessato o si interessa di come vivi.
Ma che uomo è?
Mafalda. Cerca. Di aprire. Gli occhietti santi.
Tu lo ami ancora d' accordo e si sa, quando si hanno le cataratte amorose non si vede un cazzo di niente, però.
Oggettivamente. Cosa vedi in lui?
Cosa fa per te? Cosa ti dice?
Tu scrivi al passato.
Ma il passato è là dietro.
Non è davanti.



e non mi rileggo nemmeno, quindi ti becchi pure refusi e errori ortografici.
Oltre alle virgole random e i punti al loro posto


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> ricorro a questo forum per cercare aiuto perché sto malissimo.
> Vi racconto in breve la mia storia.
> Insieme da 10 anni, quell'amore che si riconosce come "ci siamo trovati, è lui l'uomo della mia vita". Diciamo nove anni di serenità e amore e meraviglia, anche se con i soliti problemi che si affrontano e si risolvono, una vita insieme splendida. Poi inizia un periodo pesante, lui musicista, non lavora, non progetta, io a spaccarmi la schiena in tutti i modi per sopravvivere, io che ho bisogno di miglioramenti e evoluzioni, lui fermo, immobile...non facevamo più l'amore...non c'era più vita di coppia.
> ...


intanto trovati una sistemazione ed un bravo divorzista,per il resto benvenuta.

direi che stai parecchio sott'acqua,quindi per ora cerca di ritornare in te,come uscirne lo vedremo.   hai figli?


----------



## Tebe (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne, no, in realtà io parlo di quando stavamo ancora tentando insieme, di quando ci eravamo appena separati, di quella sofferenze lì, parlo, cioè di un anno fa...Io non ho smesso di soffrire, per quanto come ho accennato prima, mi sia anestetizzata per un pò perchè non ce la facevo a viverla, quella sofferenza...ma è sempre stata lì e ho sempre saputo che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato il momento di viverla tutta. Lui ora non soffre, no che non soffre..*.anzi, lui sta benissimo!*



Ma allora su!!!
Eddai!!!
Stai viaggiando con un cadavere in putrefazione sulle spalle.
Non è da signorina per bene, a meno che tu non sia fidanzata con carpenter


----------



## Ultimo (3 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Cari...prima di tutto grazie che dedicare del tempo per aiutare una persona che nemmeno conoscete è sorprendete e vi sono davvero grata...Poi, si, avete ragione...anche tu Ultimo, che usi parole dure, non preoccuparti...me le dico da sola...sempre meglio essere sinceri che trattenersi, lo preferisco sempre!
> Si, è vero...lui non si è mosso, lui era ed è rimasto immobile quando sono iniziati i problemi. O meglio, lo vedevo sperso, forse non sapeva cosa fare, ma per farmi sentire il suo interesse, non ha fatto nulla...
> Il problema è che continuo a sentire un peso enorme per l'errore che ho fatto. Sicuramente saprete che quando sei analisi, spesso accade che tutti i tuoi io si ritrovino confusi e agisci in un modo che poi ti svegli un giorno e dici" ma che ho fatto? non ero io!" e così è successo a me...ho cercato un'altra me, che però non era quello che volevo. Cercavo una fuga da quello che mi stava facendo soffrire, forse il rendermi conto che non sentivo da parte sua tutto l'amore a cui ero abituata e che ho sempre cercato.
> Ho cercato in tutti i modi di scusarmi, di far capire cosa mi era successo, di far capire quanto stessi male per averlo fatto soffrire e pensavo di esserci riuscita. Ma invece continuo a sentire il peso di ciò come se tutto dipendesse da quello.
> ...



Essere oggettivi discutendo con se stessi è molto difficile, credo, ma se tu quello che hai scritto lo ritieni vero, ne sei certa e vuoi giocarti l'ultima carta; dii a lui quello che hai scritto ora, esterna con lui quello che senti, una volta fatto questo dagli un po di tempo, passato quello devi vivere felice qualsiasi cosa accada,  perchè credimi la vita vale la pena di essere vissuta minuto per minuto.


----------



## devastata (4 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Io vi ringrazio, davvero...sia Quintina che Sienne...ma come mi sembra di aver fatto capire, ho una consapevolezza di me stessa e dei miei strumenti abbastanza forte...e il voler tornare in analisi è solo un pensiero che mi viene quando mi rendo conto di stare troppo a pezzi. In questo caso, non c'è bisogno di essere duri, ma solo di cercare di capire come sto. Sempre mi sono detta che lui avesse fatto troppo presto a cancellarmi, a non pensarmi più, a non preoccuparsi minimamente di come stessi io, che me ne sono dovuta andare di casa, lasciare tutto, i miei gatti, il mio cane, che vi assicuro che è ancora un'assenza enorme e sono ancora in bilico, senza casa, senza un punto fisso...Ora, ho analizzato bene la situazione e so bene che, ora, non è paura di stare sola...Io sto bene, da sola, ma sto bene SOLO da sola...non riesco a vedere un futuro ricostruito con qualcuno, non riesco a pensare di amare qualcun'altro...perché ho amato lui più di me stessa e forse è stato quello l'errore...ma io sono così, totale, non sono nata single, ho bisogno di condividere la mia vita, è quello che mi piace e mi fa stare bene...Ripeto, sto bene da sola, mi curo, non sono a quel punto di depressione, ecco...Ma quello che mi devasta è pensare che magari io abbia sbagliato nel momento più delicato e abbia causato il suo allontanamento definitivo...Questo mi distrugge.


Ciao, se anche hai sbagliato qualcosa, devi essere più generosa con te stessa, perdonarti e pensare a vivere bene il presente.
Sei giovane, non puoi sapere oggi se incontrerai o meno un nuovo amore, quello che hai perso certamente non lo era, altrimenti vi sareste ritrovati.
Non pensarci più, o il meno possibile, appena lo ricordi imponiti di pensare ad altro, vivi. Cercati una casa, come prima cosa.


----------



## devastata (4 Agosto 2013)

Dimenticavo, musicisti, meglio lasciarli nel loro mondo, superficiali e inaffidabili.


----------



## mafalda76 (4 Agosto 2013)

oddio...anche se mi so presa un paio do toni belli tosti niente male ...devo dire che m'avete dato una scossa e anche fatto fare due risate..."ci voleva così poco?" Beh...evidentemente ci voleva solo che qualcuno mi dicesse la cosa giusta, cioè che come l'ho letta io finora, che lui m'ha mollato in balia degli eventi fregandosene di me, dimostra che non era interessato ad avere un futuro con me e che, anche se io ho sbagliato, di grosso, l'ho ammesso e davvero ho fatto di tutto per scusarmi, un errore fatto in un momento di delirio, mio personale e di coppia, non può essere causa di tutto ciò...ecco, mi ci voleva che qualcuno mi dicesse che era così, che stavo leggendo bene...
Ora, non dico che da questo momento in poi starò da dio, perchè devo vivermi il lutto e riuscire a non vederlo più come l'uomo della mia vita senza cui sono finita, ma sicuramente mi impegnerò a stare meglio e non crocifiggermi...
A volte pretendo tantissimo da me e troppo poco dagli altri...
E forse dovrei andare in analisi per questo, più che per altro...ahahahhhahahaha! No scherzo, riuscirò a risolvere da sola, che ce la posso fare...spero...


----------



## mafalda76 (4 Agosto 2013)

...dimenticavo...si, devastata, hai ragione...lontani da me musicisti e artisti di ogni tipo...voglio un bel banchiere o un operaio, lavoratore, pratico e semplice...che è meglio


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> oddio...anche se mi so presa un paio do toni belli tosti niente male ...devo dire che m'avete dato una scossa e anche fatto fare due risate..."ci voleva così poco?" Beh...evidentemente ci voleva solo che qualcuno mi dicesse la cosa giusta, cioè che come l'ho letta io finora, che lui m'ha mollato in balia degli eventi fregandosene di me, dimostra che non era interessato ad avere un futuro con me e che, anche se io ho sbagliato, di grosso, l'ho ammesso e davvero ho fatto di tutto per scusarmi, un errore fatto in un momento di delirio, mio personale e di coppia, non può essere causa di tutto ciò...ecco, mi ci voleva che qualcuno mi dicesse che era così, che stavo leggendo bene...
> Ora, non dico che da questo momento in poi starò da dio, perchè devo vivermi il lutto e riuscire a non vederlo più come l'uomo della mia vita senza cui sono finita, ma sicuramente mi impegnerò a stare meglio e non crocifiggermi...
> A volte pretendo tantissimo da me e troppo poco dagli altri...
> E forse dovrei andare in analisi per questo, più che per altro...ahahahhhahahaha! No scherzo, riuscirò a risolvere da sola, che ce la posso fare...spero...


Ma non sei da sola dai. Avrai amici e ora sei qui con noi.
Siamo scemi ma anche seri, quindi potrai trovare uno sfogatoio liberatorio.
Stai attenta al Conte che sotto sotto vuole zompare tutte le donne in crisi.
In effetti c'è anche Joey Blow (chiamato il Murena) che voci di corridoio narrano azzannare come una murena le giovani donzelle in difficoltà.
Sei capitata in un posto di trombaggio assoluto!




Magari:unhappy:

A parte gli scherzi. Butta fuori Mafalda. Butta. Fuori.
Questi ricordi sono tutti tossici.
Nessuno pretende che ti scrolli da addosso il cadaverome putrido in due minuti, ma devi cominciare a mentalizzarti sul presente e sul tuo futuro.
Piccoli passi. Mica devi fare la maratona.
Comincia a comprarti un paio di scarpette da ginnastica comode e cammina.
Cammina.
Poi vedrai che comincerai ad allungare il passo.
Infine correrai.
E sai cosa succederà ad un certo punto?
Che ti fermerai. Ti guarderai intorno e poi indietro.
E ti verrò solo un.
Enorme.
Gigante.


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2013)

Non era abbastanza grande


----------



## lunaiena (4 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non sei da sola dai. Avrai amici e ora sei qui con noi.
> Siamo scemi ma anche seri, quindi potrai trovare uno sfogatoio liberatorio.
> *Stai attenta al Conte che sotto sotto vuole zompare tutte le donne in crisi.*
> In effetti c'è anche Joey Blow (chiamato il Murena) che voci di corridoio narrano azzannare come una murena le giovani donzelle in difficoltà.
> ...



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:embolo:



:clava:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, musicisti, meglio lasciarli nel loro mondo, superficiali e inaffidabili.



Quotone


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non era abbastanza grande


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (4 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> View attachment 7313


Ciao


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:embolo:
> 
> 
> 
> :clava:



....porca puttana. L'ho fatta grossa.

nego tutto.
Quando ho scritto il post ero sotto l'influenza nefasta di una tisana agli agrumi mariunati.
Non ero in me.
Giuro.
Giuro su papi silvio


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> View attachment 7313


----------



## mafalda76 (4 Agosto 2013)

ahahahahahahah...mi sto a fa un sacco di risate 
In realtà mi rendo sempre più conto che il mio stare male è dovuto al fatto che io l'ho visto e conosciuto in un altro modo e vi assicuro che prima era diverso...Ora, che sia cambiata io o sia cambiato lui, poco importa...devo solo riuscire a distaccarmi dall'idea di lui che ho e vederlo come realmente è...
Poi, non voglio rischiare di non aver fatto di tutto per non perderlo...ma credo sinceramente di aver già dato e fatto abbastanza...c'è un punto oltre il quale non si deve andare se no si perde la dignità...

Sono ricorsa a questo forum perché a momenti perdevo tutta l'energia vitale e ho cercato "come riprendersi da un tradimento" ovvero, volevo capire se il mio errore in una fase delicata avesse potuto causare il suo allontanamento, ma dopo queste chiacchiere con voi, mi rendo conto che è come pensavo...se si ama che si ama di quell'amore vero che io sento per lui, superi tutto, date anche le circostanze che vi ho raccontato...
Mica possiamo essere tutti pazzi qui a pensarla così???
...e anche se fosse? stigrancà...andiamo avanti che la vita è bella e troverò la mia strada...e se non la trovo con qualcuno, me la tengo stretta con me stessa che stiamo tanto bene, me, myself and I


----------



## Tebe (4 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah...mi sto a fa un sacco di risate
> In realtà mi rendo sempre più conto che il mio stare male è dovuto al fatto che io l'ho visto e conosciuto in un altro modo e vi assicuro che prima era diverso...Ora, che sia cambiata io o sia cambiato lui, poco importa...devo solo riuscire a distaccarmi dall'idea di lui che ho e vederlo come realmente è...
> Poi, non voglio rischiare di non aver fatto di tutto per non perderlo...ma credo sinceramente di aver già dato e fatto abbastanza...c'è un punto oltre il quale non si deve andare se no si perde la dignità...
> 
> ...



sai, io credo che siate cambiati in due, tu più di lui. E in meglio.
E infatti devi staccarti dall'idea che hai di lui, che non è (più) quella reale.

e comunque si. La trovi la tua strada. col cazzo che starai da sola con te stessa.
tempo al tempo.
e comincia a camminare, su forza.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, musicisti, meglio lasciarli nel loro mondo, superficiali e inaffidabili.


Eccerto...
Ma ti rendi conto dei nostri problemi? Eh?
La lotta eterna con la stecca sempre in agguato...eh?
E le risoluzioni dei trilli eh?
E l'agogica eh?

il colorito, l'espressione, la dinamica, il crescendo, l'incrementando, il diminuendo, il ritirando...mica siamo sempre lì a fare valzerini e minuetti eh?

Certo che siamo nel nostro mondo...
Ma almeno quello non ci cade mai in testa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:embolo:
> 
> 
> 
> :clava:


Ma ehi mela...
Ma mi spieghi perchè mi hai sempre detto che non sei come le altre donne 
e poi ti comporti come loro eh?

Sei ipocritona e incoerente...

Avevi detto che....

Uffa tu devi capire che io non ho una prima moglie rompicojoni per cui so come comportarmi con la seconda...no?

La prima non rompe....

E non ho certo bisogno che tu sia la seconda moglie che non ho mai avuto...

E poi cosa casso vuoi che dica alle donne eh?
Eccerto che sono sempre le stesse cose no?

Come faccio a intortarle eh?
Il guaio è che sono i un forum e non a tu per tu...
Così se io dico una roba a free la leggi pure tu...e io sono nei guai no?

Ma cosa vuoi che mi ricordi io cosa ho detto un'ora fa eh?

Piuttosto ti è piaciuto l'incubo che ti ho mandato stanotte...eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ehi mela...
> Ma mi spieghi perchè mi hai sempre detto che non sei come le altre donne
> e poi ti comporti come loro eh?
> 
> ...


Ah sei stato tu a mandarmelo?
sappi che ho pianto tanto 
sembrava vero 
e stanotte ne ho avuto un'altro peggiore 
Capisci che il mio cuore è molto fragile 
e dileggiarlo a stà maniera 
non è carino 
soprattutto da parte di un uuomo maturo
sensibile , gentile, leale , generoso 
come te ...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Agosto 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....porca puttana. L'ho fatta grossa.
> 
> nego tutto.
> Quando ho scritto il post ero sotto l'influenza nefasta di una tisana agli agrumi mariunati.
> ...


E tu smetti di far ccomunella con 
malandrino...

E più cara la mia minuta Tebe
forse nessuno ti ha spiegato che non siamo alle elenentari
e non basta giurare sui parenti per essere assolti...
Io non so ...ma stiamo rasentando il ridicolo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> ricorro a questo forum per cercare aiuto perché sto malissimo.
> Vi racconto in breve la mia storia.
> Insieme da 10 anni, quell'amore che si riconosce come "ci siamo trovati, è lui l'uomo della mia vita". Diciamo nove anni di serenità e amore e meraviglia, anche se con i soliti problemi che si affrontano e si risolvono, una vita insieme splendida. Poi inizia un periodo pesante, lui musicista, non lavora, non progetta, io a spaccarmi la schiena in tutti i modi per sopravvivere, io che ho bisogno di miglioramenti e evoluzioni, lui fermo, immobile...non facevamo più l'amore...non c'era più vita di coppia.
> ...


Se stai meglio con il nuovo mondo che hai cercato e trovato, non devi chiedere scusa ad oltranza, soprattutto quando il danno era già fatto. Ci sono cose che facciamo e punto. E quindi la colpa di chi è? E' colpa, non lo è? Chi decide? C'è qualcuno che deve decidere?

Ora che sei una nuova persona o quasi, perché non molli tutti e cerchi qualcuno che combaci nella tua nuova realtà? Non puoi tornare indietro e il fallimento del tentativo ti dovrebbe essere più che indicatore, che qualcosa è cambiato.

Io credo nelle tue speranze e nelle tue paure, ma non credo che non trovi più senso. Il senso c'è. Non lo vuoi vedere, perché ti è più vicino il ricordo del passato che il futuro che hai davanti. Non ti scoraggiare.

Apri gli scuri della tua casa e lascia entrare il sole, sorridi alla vita perché sorrida a te!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ah sei stato tu a mandarmelo?
> sappi che ho pianto tanto
> sembrava vero
> e stanotte ne ho avuto un'altro peggiore
> ...


Si perchè tu hai osato dileggiarmi
dicendo che la maledizione del conte ti fa na sega...

Ma quale cuore fragile...
che c'hai un culo che più sodo non si può...
proprio da gallina ruspante...

Comunque scusatela...
Non sta bene...
Ha bisogno di tornare al mare...
ha bisogno di un po' di....

Ehi mela stiamo dando un bel quadretto della vita di coppia...

Capisco che non riesci a riprenderti e non capisci più niente...

Ma la smetti mi mandarmi mms con i tuoi assorbenti usati eh?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::inc  azzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Ma sarai indelicata eh?

E in più sta scriteriata...mi mette sotto scritto...
Il mio cuore sanguina per te conte...che...

ma si può io dico eh?

[video=youtube;_pWWJlDJp0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pWWJlDJp0k[/video]


----------



## Sole (6 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Ho 37 anni...e lui ora sta bene...sono io che *sto pensando di tornare in analisi *perché non riesco a superare questo momento...e sono spaventata...io sono attaccata alla vita da pazzi ma ora mi sento così persa che ho paura...


Ciao. Te lo consiglio vivamente! Torna in analisi, perché la separazione è un momento difficilissimo a prescindere. Io sono separata da più di un anno e sono io che ho lasciato mio marito, io che ho iniziato subito una storia d'amore con un altro uomo, che amo tuttora. Eppure ho sofferto moltissimo. Ho sofferto perché mi sono sentita responsabile della sua sofferenza e di quella dei miei figli. E perché comunque si tratta di un lutto, un cambiamento enorme. Io stavo con il mio ex marito da quasi vent'anni e, nonostante sia certa che non lo vorrei mai più accanto come compagno (non riesco nemmeno a pensarci, mi prende un fastidio quasi fisico), gli voglio bene e so che abbiamo condiviso una vita intera, mille interessi, i figli... non è una perdita da poco! Immagino quanto sia dura per te, che lo ami ancora. Però io sono d'accordo con Ultimo: la sua scelta va rispettata e arriverà un punto in cui dovrai rassegnarti e chiudere questo capitolo per poter ricominciare a vivere. Prenditi cura di te e cerca un aiuto, un sostegno per uscirne. Come ti hanno detto, sei giovane e hai una vita davanti, non sprecarla nel rimpianto. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Daniele (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi sta sul culo da come ne parli.
> Dev'essere una persona senza sentimenti.
> 10 anni insieme e ti tratta come se non esistessi? È una merda
> Ma l'altro? Non puoi ricontattarlo?


Quintina, se la mia donna prendesse una sbandata per uno avrebbe una settimana di tempo per farsela passare e sono generoso. Se si decide di separarsi io dico sempre che da quel momento in poi io sono libero di scegliere e non cercherei la ex, aspetterei che lei il prima possibile metta ordine nella sua testolina e si presentasse, ma se fosse troppo tardi...bhe problemi suoi.

Questa ragazza che ha 2 anni più di me ha sbagliato e non ha rimediato in tempo, semplicemente lui non è una merda, è lei che è una lumaca.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (7 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, se la mia donna prendesse una sbandata per uno avrebbe una settimana di tempo per farsela passare e sono generoso. Se si decide di separarsi io dico sempre che da quel momento in poi io sono libero di scegliere e non cercherei la ex, aspetterei che lei il prima possibile metta ordine nella sua testolina e si presentasse, ma se fosse troppo tardi...bhe problemi suoi.
> 
> Questa ragazza che ha 2 anni più di me ha sbagliato e non ha rimediato in tempo, semplicemente lui non è una merda, è lei che è una lumaca.


lui è una merda. Lei ha compiuto un errore di cui si è pentita e ha compiuto quell'errore perché lui era una merda. lui invece é stato bravo a farla sentire in colpa a oltranza senza considerare il SUO comportamento e le SUE responsabilità. Semplicemente a lui non importava un cazzo di lei, altrimenti non starebbe benissimo ora, in così poco tempo, ma è una di quelle persone che godono e sguazzano nel far sentire gli altri delle merde, quando le vere merde sono loro in primis. Lei si strugge nei ricordi positivi del passato perché lui é bravo a farla sentire in colpa, facendole credere che é stata lei a rovinare tutto, e lei non accetta la verità, e cioè che lui é una merda, e quei ricordi positivi in realtà sono ricordi falsati, perché quando le persone sono merde, sono merde e basta. Erano merde già prima, ma lo nascondevano, facendo credere di essere delle belle persone. Il divano, i film e le noccioline eccetera. Tutte cazzate. Era una merda già prima, perché non si diventa merde dall'oggi al domani. Le persone senza sentimenti simulano di averli. In realtà dentro di loro c'è il nulla. Fingono di avere sentimenti per fare meglio le vittime dopo. In realtà vivono una vita falsa. Vogliono farsi belli agli occhi degli altri ma alla prima difficoltà ecco che spunta fuori la loro vera natura. Se amassero davvero lotterebbero. Invece no. Stanno li, fermi, e ti ripetono quanto sei brutto e cattivo e quanto sei merda perché hai fatto questo e quest'altro. Sono bravissimi a farti credere che sei tu la merda. e tu sei talmente annebbiato da crederci e da sentirti responsabile di tutto. In realtà a loro non è mai fregato un cazzo. Ci mettono un nanosecondo ad andare avanti. "Lui sta benissimo". L'ha detto lei. Lui sta benissimo. Sta benissimo e l'ha sostituita con la prima arrivata. È come se per qualche motivo fosse caduto il telecomando della TV, si fosse rotto e lui invece di cercare di aggiustarlo o di comprare un telecomando nuovo che fa? Si compra un televisore nuovo. E la vita gli sorride. E i film che aveva visto con l'altro televisore... via! Tutto in una scatola da buttare! Via! Queste persone sono merde! Non hanno sentimenti veri!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> lui è una merda. Lei ha compiuto un errore di cui si è pentita e ha compiuto quell'errore perché lui era una merda. lui invece é stato bravo a farla sentire in colpa a oltranza senza considerare il SUO comportamento e le SUE responsabilità. Semplicemente a lui non importava un cazzo di lei, altrimenti non starebbe benissimo ora, in così poco tempo, ma è una di quelle persone che godono e sguazzano nel far sentire gli altri delle merde, quando le vere merde sono loro in primis. Lei si strugge nei ricordi positivi del passato perché lui é bravo a farla sentire in colpa, facendole credere che é stata lei a rovinare tutto, e lei non accetta la verità, e cioè che lui é una merda, e quei ricordi positivi in realtà sono ricordi falsati, perché quando le persone sono merde, sono merde e basta. Erano merde già prima, ma lo nascondevano, facendo credere di essere delle belle persone. Il divano, i film e le noccioline eccetera. Tutte cazzate. Era una merda già prima, perché non si diventa merde dall'oggi al domani. Le persone senza sentimenti simulano di averli. In realtà dentro di loro c'è il nulla. Fingono di avere sentimenti per fare meglio le vittime dopo. In realtà vivono una vita falsa. Vogliono farsi belli agli occhi degli altri ma alla prima difficoltà ecco che spunta fuori la loro vera natura. Se amassero davvero lotterebbero. Invece no. Stanno li, fermi, e ti ripetono quanto sei brutto e cattivo e quanto sei merda perché hai fatto questo e quest'altro. Sono bravissimi a farti credere che sei tu la merda. e tu sei talmente annebbiato da crederci e da sentirti responsabile di tutto. In realtà a loro non è mai fregato un cazzo. Ci mettono un nanosecondo ad andare avanti. "Lui sta benissimo". L'ha detto lei. Lui sta benissimo. Sta benissimo e l'ha sostituita con la prima arrivata. È come se per qualche motivo fosse caduto il telecomando della TV, si fosse rotto e lui invece di cercare di aggiustarlo o di comprare un telecomando nuovo che fa? Si compra un televisore nuovo. E la vita gli sorride. E i film che aveva visto con l'altro televisore... via! Tutto in una scatola da buttare! Via! Queste persone sono merde! Non hanno sentimenti veri!


Nonostante la ripetitività della definizione :carneval: concordo :up:


----------



## Sole (7 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nonostante la ripetitività della definizione :carneval: concordo :up:


Concordo anch'io, anche con la ripetitivitá della definizione


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Concordo anch'io, anche con la ripetitivitá della definizione


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mafalda76 (7 Agosto 2013)

Carissimi, io SO di aver sbagliato...ma posso anche dire che davvero eravamo in un momento di crisi totale, non solo di coppia, ma MIA, personale e lui purtroppo non mi è stato vicino, cioè, no, meglio...mi era vicino come al solito, ma io in realtà gli stavo chiedendo di fare qualcosa per me, di farmi sentire che l'uomo che avevo accanto mi voleva davvero e voleva avere una famiglia con me...lui non l'ha fatto, non c'è riuscito e io ho sbagliato...
Non giustifico certo il mio errore, l'ho detto, l'ho ammesso sia a voi, che a me stessa, che a lui, di aver sbagliato profondamente ma primo, è durato pochissimo, mi sono svegliata subito...e secondo, ci sono state diverse occasioni in cui io ho cercato mio marito...E abbiamo fatto l'amore e poi è sparito di nuovo, senza chiedersi come stessi...
Per me questo è stato terrificante...cioè, io sono dovuta andare via di casa, lasciare tutto e cercare ospitalità e sbattermi in giro a cercare aiuto da amici, che meno male che c'erano, e non avevo soldi per pagare un affitto e cercavo di non tornare dai miei perché sarebbe stato troppo e lui non c'è mai stato, ha continuato la sua vita...
Io lo so che lui ha sofferto, lo so ed ed è questo il problema...la sua sofferenza mi fa impazzire...
Ma l'essere stata lasciata sola, totalmente sola, per me è stato drammatico. E lo è ancora, perché sono ancora senza casa, perché cmq ho dovuto abbandonare i miei figli coi peli (...che è tostissima, vi assicuro...quando li ho voluti io!!!), perché sono dovuta tornare dai miei, perché non sto nemmeno a raccontarvi come si è comportato con la macchina, che era di entrambi...facendo finta che io non esistessi...
Lo so che sbagliato, ma mi sembra troppa la punizione, soprattutto quando parliamo di un errore che può essere contestualizzato e di cui mi sono pentita chiedendo scusa in tutti i modi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

È una merda!!! Te l'ho detto!!! Smettila di sentirti in colpa, hai già pagato abbastanza per il tuo errore! Lui è una merda. Non c'è altro da dire. E non gliene frega una cippa di te. Se ti amasse avrebbe lottato. Invece no. No. Ha sofferto? Okay. Ma anche tu hai sofferto. Lui non è in grado di contestualizzare il tuo errore e andare oltre perché non vuole farlo. È ferito nel suo orgoglio di maschio. Ma è solo una merda. Molla il colpo. Non soffrire più per lui. Non lo meriti. Vivi. E non permettergli più di farti sentire in colpa. Non hai ucciso nessuno. Ha rotto il cazzo. Ciao


----------



## Daniele (8 Agosto 2013)

Quintina, se la mia donna in crisi con se stessa mi chiede una mano la do, ma se scopro che mi chiede una mano mentre prende randellate costanti nell'ano da un altro...io non l'aiuto, anzi, la uso il più possibile se ho voglia di scoparmela e poi via, perchè di queste donne che "sbagliano" un poco troppo spesso non se ne può più!
La mia donna lo sa, sa anche che potrei forse perdonare un tradimento del genere "è capitato", ma mai un tradimento perchè lei è in crisi con se stessa, quello mai!
Questo uomo lo dice anche lei ha sofferto ed ha fatto benissimo a fare quello che ha fatto, perchè quando hanno deciso di separarsi per ritrovarsi...ogniuno era con se stesso e basta e lui ha cercato e trovato la sua strada, chi se ne frega ora se lei soffre, in quel momento se lei trovava la sua strada nel prendere una sequenza incredibile di salsicce e lui ne soffriva tutti a dire a lui che comunque erano separati, non ci sono scusanti, quando ti separi ti separi, punto! Lei vuole lui? Ok, c'è un modo ed è orribile, ciop ricordargli che lei è sua moglie e che l'altra non lo è, che lei è fuori casa solo grazie ad amici che l'aiutano, mentre è un dato di fatto che è lui che deve aiutare lei economicamente (e solo lui), forse l'altra andrà via dopo una situazione realmente così.
Ma dire che lui è una merda solo perchè lei è una donna che sembra avere una certa sensibilità, mi sembra un azzardo bello e buono, perchè se avesse avuto un poco più di sensibilità non si sarebbe cimentata in spaccate su cazzi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Agosto 2013)

*Mafalda*



mafalda76 ha detto:


> Carissimi,
> ricorro a questo forum per cercare aiuto perché sto malissimo.
> Vi racconto in breve la mia storia.
> Insieme da 10 anni, quell'amore che si riconosce come "ci siamo trovati, è lui l'uomo della mia vita". Diciamo nove anni di serenità e amore e meraviglia, anche se con i soliti problemi che si affrontano e si risolvono, una vita insieme splendida. Poi inizia un periodo pesante, lui musicista, non lavora, non progetta, io a spaccarmi la schiena in tutti i modi per sopravvivere, io che ho bisogno di miglioramenti e evoluzioni, lui fermo, immobile...non facevamo più l'amore...non c'era più vita di coppia.
> ...


Soffrivi di attacchi di panico o di manico?Siamo alle solite.. pensate di risolvere tutti i problemi fra pecorine devastanti e improbabili divaricamenti,dopo intense scorpacciate di salamella,ecco che vi ricordate di amare il vostro patner e frignate per riaverlo.Magari basterebbe capire che certe azioni hanno ogni tanto le giuste cosenguenze...!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si perchè tu hai osato dileggiarmi
> dicendo che la maledizione del conte ti fa na sega...
> 
> Ma quale cuore fragile...
> ...


no caro 
ma tu non stai bene!
ma chi manda mms ?????
di certo non io con quello che costano 
sarà qualche tua amica ssmandruppata 

Secondo me soffri di SAC...
ma grazie al cielo so come affrontare 
questa malattia e sono sicura di poterti curare ...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no caro
> ma tu non stai bene!
> ma chi manda mms ?????
> di certo non io con quello che costano
> ...


Mi fa piacere che stai leggendo la mia autobiografia...
Oggi è l'8 agosto...e nell'8 agosto te lo metto in ogni posto...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che stai leggendo la mia autobiografia...
> Oggi è l'8 agosto...e nell'8 agosto te lo metto in ogni posto...


Conte va bene che e'caldo..ma stai sbarellando di brutto....l'auitobiografia.....''memorie di uno stambecco''?????


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Agosto 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, se la mia donna in crisi con se stessa mi chiede una mano la do, ma se scopro che mi chiede una mano mentre prende randellate costanti nell'ano da un altro...io non l'aiuto, anzi, la uso il più possibile se ho voglia di scoparmela e poi via, perchè di queste donne che "sbagliano" un poco troppo spesso non se ne può più!
> La mia donna lo sa, sa anche che potrei forse perdonare un tradimento del genere "è capitato", ma mai un tradimento perchè lei è in crisi con se stessa, quello mai!
> Questo uomo lo dice anche lei ha sofferto ed ha fatto benissimo a fare quello che ha fatto, perchè quando hanno deciso di separarsi per ritrovarsi...ogniuno era con se stesso e basta e lui ha cercato e trovato la sua strada, chi se ne frega ora se lei soffre, in quel momento se lei trovava la sua strada nel prendere una sequenza incredibile di salsicce e lui ne soffriva tutti a dire a lui che comunque erano separati, non ci sono scusanti, quando ti separi ti separi, punto! Lei vuole lui? Ok, c'è un modo ed è orribile, ciop ricordargli che lei è sua moglie e che l'altra non lo è, che lei è fuori casa solo grazie ad amici che l'aiutano, mentre è un dato di fatto che è lui che deve aiutare lei economicamente (e solo lui), forse l'altra andrà via dopo una situazione realmente così.
> Ma dire che lui è una merda solo perchè lei è una donna che sembra avere una certa sensibilità, mi sembra un azzardo bello e buono, perchè se avesse avuto un poco più di sensibilità non si sarebbe cimentata in spaccate su cazzi.


dove hai letto che ha preso randellate costanti nell'ano e una sequenza incredibile di salsicce???


----------



## contepinceton (8 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte va bene che e'caldo..ma stai sbarellando di brutto....l'auitobiografia.....''memorie di uno stambecco''?????


No, s'intitola il diario di un vecchio porco...


----------



## Gian (13 Agosto 2013)

mafalda76 ha detto:


> Cari...prima di tutto grazie che dedicare del tempo per aiutare una persona che nemmeno conoscete è sorprendete e vi sono davvero grata...Poi, si, avete ragione...anche tu Ultimo, che usi parole dure, non preoccuparti...me le dico da sola...sempre meglio essere sinceri che trattenersi, lo preferisco sempre!
> Si, è vero...*lui* non si è mosso, *lui* era ed è rimasto immobile quando sono iniziati i problemi. O meglio, *lo vedevo* sperso, forse non sapeva cosa fare, ma per farmi sentire il suo interesse, non ha fatto nulla...
> Il problema è che continuo a sentire un peso enorme per l'errore che ho fatto. Sicuramente saprete che quando sei analisi, spesso accade che tutti i tuoi io si ritrovino confusi e agisci in un modo che poi ti svegli un giorno e dici" ma che ho fatto? non ero io!" e così è successo a me...ho cercato un'altra me, che però non era quello che volevo. Cercavo una fuga da quello che mi stava facendo soffrire, forse il rendermi conto che non sentivo *da parte sua* tutto l'amore a cui ero abituata e che ho sempre cercato.
> Ho cercato in tutti i modi di scusarmi, di far capire cosa mi era successo, di far capire quanto stessi male *per averlo fatto soffrire *e pensavo di esserci riuscita.
> ...


carissima Mafalda, prima di tutto accetta la mesta, dolorosa ma sincera solidarietà di uno che ci sta
passando e cioè di un separato .
Non c'era altra possibilità ! Ce la siamo scelta questa strada? Non direi proprio, nessuno voleva farsi
del male e tagliarsi l'anima a pezzetti, se ci siamo finiti dentro vuol dire che le circostanze e i fatti della
vita hanno voluto così.
Ora sta a te uscirne.
Vuoi continuare a pensare a lui ?
Ti ho evidenziato le dieci volte in cui in un breve post lo hai citato; devi metterci una croce sopra.
Devi capire finalmente se vuoi recuperare oppure se devi ripartire e rifarti una vita.
ma devi guardare dentro te stessa con animo sincero per capire veramente se c'è amore
e se puoi vivere senza di lui.
se non c'è nulla allora devi rialzarti e *andare avanti* perchè tu, così, diventi matta davvero.
a me è costato tantissimo e il brutto giorno in cui ho capito che era davvero finita, non sono stato bene
ma me ne sono fatto una ragione, indietro non si torna.
un abbraccio


----------

